# REPORT YOUR FOALS HERE! Time for 2005 count!



## REO (Jan 28, 2005)

Please email me to report your foals since January 1st 2005.

Although I've tried to write them down off the forum, due to my sorrow about losing Bran, I have not been here all the time the last few days and I may have missed some.

Please, even if you have posted about them here, EMAIL me.

Info:

Date of birth

Sex

color

Your forum name

Live or lost

Thank you!

[email protected]


----------



## Miniv (Jan 28, 2005)

Robin,

Does that include the losses that have been reported since Jan. 1st?

Also, maybe MaryLou could have this pinned so we don't forget where we need to report each birth?

All the best,

Maryann


----------



## REO (Jan 28, 2005)

MA, yes losses too. If you wish them to be counted. Everything since Jan. 1st please! In case I didn't catch it off the board.

Thanks for pinning this!

Happy foaling!


----------



## Mona (Jan 28, 2005)

Should this be for full term losses only, or are you including all spontaneous abortions since conception? I think it should be full term losses only if reporting losses, as where would you then draw the line? Just something I have been thinking about. Maybe from 10 months gestation on? At least they can survive at that time. If aborted earlier, there is not hope as lungs are not well enough developed???


----------



## Mini**Lover (Jan 28, 2005)

As you know i lost a foal out of my mare Okie would i still report that or just leave it alone because i couldn't tell you the sex or the color pf mine i know when it was born and it is an angel foal And i am Mini**Lover?















Thank You All So Much


----------



## REO (Jan 29, 2005)

I agree with you Mona. I think only foals lost say, after day 280 gestation on should be reported. 280 because there have been a few survive born around 282 or so. "Viable loses". Whatcha think?

My idea: If you have a loss, please also give the day gestation it was lost. Then at the end, we could maybe see a pattern by the gestation those losses occured.


----------



## Mini**Lover (Jan 29, 2005)

So REO can i put in my Okie which lost her foal or do i not


----------



## REO (Jan 30, 2005)

How far along was your Okie? You can send the info (email) to me if you want.


----------



## R3 (Jan 30, 2005)

What is the real purpose behind keeping these statistics? I think that would decide which foals are counted and which ones are not.

I think for the statistics to be useful to help people understand the true numbers of live births vs. confirmed pregnant mares, then the 'Foal Count' should include premies and aborted foals. If you ignore those numbers, then they don't exist, or never happened which creates an inaccurate, albeit more pleasant, 'picture' of the realities of raising miniature horses.

I think that all lost foals should be in the statistics. If an owner has evidence of an abortion, that WAS a foal that was lost, even if it was not viable. A bred mare did not carry to term. That should be recorded. If it isn't, it would be the same as if that mare was left open, but she wasn't. A breeder took the time/money to get the mare bred, and accepted the risk of losing that mare, and the potential for big vet bills (and possibly even had vet bills or even lost the mare in the process of aborting an unviable foal). To not record those foals skews the statistics for someone considering the 'risks' and realities of breeding minatures.

As for 'which' ones to includes in the 2005 statistics, I would say that if the mare was originally bred for a '2005' foal, that the foal belongs in the statistics for 2005. So, if they confirmed the mare aborted in November 2004, but her due date would have been February 2005, then the foal would have been a '2005' foal and should be counted in the 2005 statistics.


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2005)

Yes, couldn't there be an "abortions" column? Last year there were many that were called "sadly premature", so something like that. People can still aknowledge their lost foals, and I do agree that it shows a truer picture of statistics, at least of those that are reported anyway.


----------



## Mona (Jan 30, 2005)

That would be a good idea Magic.



Magic said:


> Yes, couldn't there be an "abortions" column?    Last year there were many that were called "sadly premature", so something like that.  People can still aknowledge their lost foals, and I do agree that it shows a truer picture of statistics, at least of those that are reported anyway.
> 305932[/snapback]
> ​


----------



## REO (Jan 30, 2005)

If people want to report ANY pregnacy, Losses or live that's fine.

There was a private reason for not wanting to report every single loss from every single bred mare from every farm. If I do that, I suppose I can look forward to having my personal website linked to some nasty people to show what nasty people we all are as breeders, since that many losses will level out the live to loss ratio. Some of you know who I mean. But I will do it that way if that's what you'd like.

This is not a scientific "study". This is to show the FOAL count for the forum. Meant to be fun for us all. In the beginning, the purpose of the count was because someone wondered how many COLTS vs FILLIES there were. It is evolving.

I think it would be great if *AMHA* did an actual study of this and had all breeders sent their info in.

Ok, everyone send in everything and all info to me and I'll count them.

There are some forum members who don't announce their foals or have them counted. That is not helping the statistics either.





GOOD IDEA MAGIC! I like it!



People last year did not say how far along the mares were. I like to know the gestations.

I think I will let Mary Lou tell me how she would like the count conducted.





Meanwhile, you can send me any and all losses and the day of gestation to loss occured. I'm doing my best to please.

ADDED: Ok, I will continue to do it the way JJay set it up last year. Any loss is an Angel. And if the gestation of the loss is known, that would be nice to know too.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Bluerocket (Feb 4, 2005)

My friend, Ks Mini Lane Farm had a live filly (bay tobiano pinto) on Wednesday, 2/2... might have been Tuesday, 2/1 - Mare was not due until March and on the day before, had no bag..... sure got that bag fast! as she had milk for the filly.

Saw filly running circles around the mare on 2/2 late morning - she was already dry and quite mobile by then. Lucky Lucky Lucky!

I have one pregnant mare. She is not due until April.

Will email you as well.

Thanks

JJay


----------



## Sunraye Miniatures (Feb 10, 2005)

I agree with REO some people might take it the wrong way. Even briefly explained why putting up the abortions they still might not understand.

How about a seperate page for the loss foals like a special tribute.


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Feb 10, 2005)

I think that in order to really look at the rate of live foals we have to count the prematurely aborted foals as well. Otherwise, what is the point really? I really don't like the term "abortion" because it sounds intentional. Last years "sadly premature" listed after the counted foal on the list worked very well to distinguish.

-Amy


----------



## REO (Feb 10, 2005)

The link to it is in my sig line. I will be tallying up the last of 2004 count and changing the page to start with the 2005 list soon. I plan to have the 2003 stats, 2004 and 2005 all on my site soon.

I will keep doing the count the same way JJay set it up last year.

ALL foals are welcome. Live or lost. If the foal is lost, please try to tell me the gestation the foal was.

Just send me an email with your forum name and info.

I will also post as many photos as I can.

You know what? I think it would be very interesting if everyone told me the days gestation of the LIVE foals too! Then we can see the true range that mini mares foal.


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2005)

REO said:


> You know what? I think it would be very interesting if everyone told me the days gestation of the LIVE foals too! Then we can see the true range that mini mares foal.
> 315017[/snapback]
> ​




That's a great idea! I will send mine (IF my mares ever foal, lol! At this point it always feels like that first one will never come)


----------



## Dona (Feb 18, 2005)

REO said:


> You know what? I think it would be very interesting if everyone told me the days gestation of the LIVE foals too! Then we can see the true range that mini mares foal.
> 
> 315017[/snapback]
> ​


Great idea Robin! Many people pasture breed tho, and don't really know the "true" gestation of their foals. But for the ones who DO know...most definitely, send it in along with the foal info!


----------



## GREENWOODMINIS (Feb 22, 2005)

OK, I HAVE OUR PINTO FILLY TO ADD...DO, I ADD IT HERE???

THANKS,

lISA


----------



## Jill (Mar 4, 2005)

My friend / trainer Priscilla (who is actually signed up here but doesn't post) had a premature foal born this morning. I found it when I went to check on my newly gelded Derby & Lonesome. It was born at about 9 months and not alive and in the sack when I found it around 4am. This same mare also miscarried last year at 10 months



She is 5yo and hasn't had a live baby, but she really wants to be a mom. She is fascinated by the foals other mares have



She is a full sister to my newest mare.


----------



## equine dentist (Mar 5, 2005)

Foal born 3/3/2005

pinto colt

very healthy stood up in 15 minits

started to drink in 40 minits

dam doing well

Brian )))


----------



## Stacy Score (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Reo

Catching up here! So far we have foaled out 1 colt and 2 fillies,

sig name is Stacy Score. Would have to look up the gestation but I think the colt was 328, 1 filly at 350, 1 filly at 328.

Seven more to go here.

Stacy


----------



## REO (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks Stacy! Do you have their dates of birth and colors?


----------



## Pandora (Mar 9, 2005)

My mare lost a dun colt last night due to placenta primera (sp?). He was due June 1st and the vet said he was right on schedule so not sure how many days gestataion that is. I'm too upset to figure it out right now.


----------



## lyn_j (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey Robin....Red and white colt here on day 316. Will get you a better pic once he is more unfolded. Born early AM today 3/10


Lyn


----------



## Lauralee (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Robin,

1-28-05

Buckskin colt, live and healthy.

Lauralees Troublz Exzactly That "Zac" 324 days gestation.






3-11-05

Bay pinto filly, live and healthy

Lauralees Troublz Rules Of Romance "Romy". 336 days gestation.


----------



## minimama (Mar 12, 2005)

Angel filly

3-11-05

9:15pm

Champagne

21inches

329 days gestation


----------



## DakotahMoon_Ranch (Mar 13, 2005)

Live Colt

bay

3/13/05

gestation was approx 337 days


----------



## HaazeMinis (Mar 19, 2005)

COLT

SILVER DAPPLE PINTO

DOB: 3-15-05

1:30 AM

324 DAYS GESTATION

JERI(WI)


----------



## j&r HPHMHF (Mar 19, 2005)

lost one today. A black and white pinto colt.


----------



## minimama (Mar 22, 2005)

Yeah, i get to add a live foal now!!!!!! Whoo hoooo!!!!

Born March 20, 2005

330 days gestation

17 inches tall

Palomino

Filly

Name- Gypsy Winds Sunday Best

forum name- minimama


----------



## Lacey (Mar 22, 2005)

A beautiful filly

Born March 18, 2005 (331 days gestation)

Bay

My forum name is Lacey

She is alive and healthy


----------



## miniapp (Mar 26, 2005)

A Filly

Born: 3/24/05

Color: Chestnut appaloosa

approx 18" tall

Name: RF Bars Honeysuckle Rose






Forum name: miniapp

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## Chaos Ranch (Mar 28, 2005)

333 days gestation. Maiden mare. Easy delivery.

20" tall w/6.25" cannons

Date of birth 3-28-05 @ 9:45 am

Filly

black pinto

Forum name is Chaos Ranch (or Kim C.)

Live and named "Chaos Ranch's Miss Tickle Lilly".

Photo at 7 hours old......


----------



## Rauchmini's (Mar 29, 2005)

Filly 340 day justation easy delivery

black and white tovero filly

forum name Rauchmini's

colt born 348 days justation easy delivery

black and white tovero colt

forum name Rauchmini's

Colt born 330 days justation

solid black colt

forum name Rauchmini's


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Mar 29, 2005)

Date of birth: Mar 28- 321 days gestation

Sex:colt

color:sorrel

Your forum name: Field Of Dreams

Live or lost: LIVE!


----------



## REO (Mar 29, 2005)

Lynne, do you have the dates they were born please?


----------



## DakotahMoon_Ranch (Mar 30, 2005)

Live Filly

(not positive on gestation, but close to 350 days) textbook delivery

not sure on color - LOL

born 3/30/05


----------



## Marnie (Mar 30, 2005)

I must be missing something, I don't see where the 05 foal count page is up, is it? If it is, can you be more specific and tell me where it is?


----------



## REO (Mar 31, 2005)

Working on it!





I have all the stats for last year and all the foals from 2005, and many photos all ready to go! I went to up load it and I couldn't. I'm already paying for extra to fit this on my web site, but I still don't have enough space. As soon as I can get more space hosted, I'll get these up for ya!

I need to dump my site and start over. I'll have it done ASAP. Thanks for waiting!


----------



## Magic (Mar 31, 2005)

Thank you REO, it sure is sweet of you to do this foal count for all of us.

Maybe you should skip the pictures, since those take up so much space?

Thanks again for all your hard work!!


----------



## fantacsix (Mar 31, 2005)

*[SIZE=12pt]Born March 28th 2005[/SIZE]*

Colt

Live

Loud tovero, two blue eyes

Fanta c six Acres

Allison Coulton


----------



## Thunder (Apr 3, 2005)

Birthdate - April 1, 2005 - 342 days gestation - 20 3/4"

Sex - Filly





Color - Solid ???

Forum Name - Thunder

Live or not... - LIVE!!!





Name - Black Thunders TK Enchanted Mist


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Apr 3, 2005)

Colt born at 331 days

birthdate 1st April (what else!!)

VERY live!!!

Silver Black

16"






One down ten to go!!!!


----------



## HaazeMinis (Apr 3, 2005)

Its Another Colt








ANOTHER TEXTBOOK DELIVERY!





Born March 30, 2005

343 Days Gestation





BLACK with a HUGE STAR AND SNIP & Blue Eyes for now anyway





Aprox. 21" VERY LEGGY COLT

Fourm Name Jeri(WI)


----------



## bethel (Apr 6, 2005)

Our first foal of the year, a "secret" girl. I did not know that the mare was in foal or even bred; as my husband (Lowell) did all the 2004 hand breeding. He passed away of a massive heart attack on Dec. 4, 2004, and did not have the mare on the breeding report!!

Born Apr. 4, 2004

Gold Tobiano Champagne Filly

20 inches tall

Named: Bethel Lowells Best Kept Secret (Alias Secret)






I hope to get more of these girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jeannie


----------



## Mona (Apr 6, 2005)

Just in case you never got my info from the Forum Robin, I have one LIVE foal to report...

Palomino Pinto Filly

Foaled April 2, 2005.

338 days


----------



## REO (Apr 6, 2005)

I sure did Mona!


----------



## bluerogue (Apr 7, 2005)

I had a live healthy filly yesterday morning! She's a clone of her dam, and is my double Rowdy foal. She's a solid chestnut.


----------



## Sue_C. (Apr 7, 2005)

Info:

Date of birth - 07 April, 2005

Sex - FILLY!!!

color - Chestnut pinto

Your forum name - Sue_C.

Live or lost - live!!!


----------



## Bluerocket (Apr 7, 2005)

For a friend:

Live Filly

Solid Black

Foaled 3-6-05 - 6:00am

Was stuck in the sack - mare owner was able to resuscitate the filly.





JJay


----------



## Mini**Lover (Apr 8, 2005)

Info:Mom's inside came out when she foaled and almost lost the baby

Date of birth:March-26-05

Sex: Female

color: Palomino

Your forum name: Mini**Lover

Live or lost: Live barely

Info:

Date of birth:6- April

Sex: Female

color: Buckskin

Your forum name: Mini**Lover

Live or lost:Live

Info:

Date of birth: 6-April- 05

Sex: Female

color: Tovero

Your forum name: Mini**Lover

Live or lost: Live


----------



## Marion (Apr 11, 2005)

Info:

Date of birth: 11-April- 05

Sex: Filly

color: bay with star

Your forum name: Marion

Live or lost: Live


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 11, 2005)

Here's my 2 Robin

Info:

Date: of birth 3-17-05

Sex: Colt

color: Bay Roan Appaloosa

Your forum name: Debby

Live or lost: lost

Info:

Date of birth: 4-11-05

Sex: Filly

color: Chestnut

Your forum name: Debby

Live or lost: Live


----------



## lyn_j (Apr 11, 2005)

Here is my lates Filly bay born at 350 days April 9th 2005 


Healthy and live.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

Info:

Date of birth 3/19

Sex: filly

color: red white stockings

Live

Info:

Date of birth 3/24

Sex filly

color red

Live

Info:

Date of birth 3/27

Sex colt

color silver pinto

Born alive, passed over 4/11

Info:

Date of birth 3/27

Sex filly

color buckskin

Live

Info:

Date of birth 3/31

Sex colt

color black (smoky)

Live

Info:

Date of birth 4/5

Sex filly

color black

Live

Info:

Date of birth 4/9

Sex colt

color silver

Live

Info:

Date of birth 4/10

Sex filly

color smoky black

Live


----------



## Pringles (Apr 12, 2005)

I had a filly



born on April 8th. She's a smokey grey for now and is about 21 inches. She was born at 349 days gestation.


----------



## RNR (Apr 13, 2005)

Info:

Date: of birth 4-12-05

Sex: Filly

color: Buckskin

Your forum name: RNR

Live or lost: Alive and kicking!!


----------



## CountryHaven (Apr 14, 2005)

Info:

Date of birth - April 13, 2005

Sex - Colt

color - Silver Bay Pinto

Your forum name - Country Haven

Live or lost - Live


----------



## j&r HPHMHF (Apr 17, 2005)

Born April 16

Color brown/white pinto

sex filly

forum name j&r HPHMHF

live


----------



## littlearab (Apr 18, 2005)

DOB---Born April 16th

SEX------Colt

COLR----silver dapple pinto

Fourm name--littlearab

LIVE ( difficult birth, long labor,one leg back and hip locked)

But was up in 5 minutes. one tuff little boy!

http://www.angelfire.com/nd2/couleehills/


----------



## bluerogue (Apr 18, 2005)

Sorry I didn't add him sooner, but we had our second foal last week. A live appy colt! Doing very well now (had a septicemia scare at first). He joins his half sister Princess. Waiting on our third now. Thanks Reo!

Imperial Little Apache Knight

DOB---Born April 14th

SEX------Colt

COLR----black appy! nice blanket over his hips

Fourm name--bluerogue

LIVE! (and MUCH treasured!)


----------



## Jess P (Apr 18, 2005)

Date of birth: April 18th, 2005

Sex: Filly

color: Silver Dapple

Your forum name: ForMiniSeasonsFarm

Live or lost: Live


----------



## yankee_minis (Apr 19, 2005)

Date of birth: April 16, 2005

Sex: Filly

Color: silver dapple

Forum Name: yankee_minis

Live or Lost: Live


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Apr 19, 2005)

Date of birth: April 18th 2005

Sex: Colt

Color: Palomino/Cremello- not quite sure yet!!!!

Forum Name: Rabbitsfizz

Live or Lost: Live

Gestation: 331 days


----------



## CJMM6 (Apr 19, 2005)

New colt for CJMM, born April 18th 6 pm AMHR CJMM Lucky Stryke


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey Everyone:

Here are the three we have had so far. We have 3 or 4 more to go!





[SIZE=14pt]LOST SPOKE'S WINTER PASSION[/SIZE] born March 7, 2005










[SIZE=14pt]LOST SPOKE'S DREAMCATCHER[/SIZE] born March 26, 2005










[SIZE=14pt]LOST SPOKE'S WINTER BAY MIST[/SIZE] born April 18, 2005


----------



## REO (Apr 23, 2005)

Ok everyone, I've updated the count.





PLEASE keep in mind that if some dates are wrong, it's because not many people email me the info. I'm getting most of these from your posts and many say like "born last week" or "last tuesday" and that doesn't give me a DOB to go by so I make a guess. Some times I put the date as the date you post your threads.

It's the best I can do with the info posted.

Many don't say what the colors are either, so I try to guess from photos or don't put a color if there is no photo.

Or I go to websites trying to track down the info.

I was hoping more people would tell the gestations.





Then we could see the average gestations and if it's true mares go longer earlier in the year and shorter in the Summer.

Anywho, I'm doing the best I can with what I have. Thank you to everyone who is sending me the info and photos! I'm working on a photo page and will upload it when it's full.





I LOVE seeing all the babies! Thank you for letting me do this!

CHECK IT OUT HERE!!!!!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Apr 23, 2005)

Silver FILLY born this am at 335 days. Mother usually "Red Bags" but was fine this time so colicked all night to make up for it!!! Has anyone seen my bed?? I KNOW had one once.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 25, 2005)

Birthdate - April 22, 2005; 317 days gestation

Sex - Filly





Color - Chestnut Pinto

Forum Name - Thunder

Live








Black Thunders TK Cape Calypso






Stonehenge Painted Feather X SRF Calypso


----------



## wildoak (Apr 26, 2005)

Wild Oaks Bedazzled, sorrel pinto filly born 4/18 - 3 am after 325 days gestation.






Wild Oaks "unnamed", bay colt born 4/6 - 313 days gestation daytime delivery.






Wild Oaks Final Destiny, silver buckskin pinto colt born 4/10 - 345 days gestation, midnight delivery.

Robin I have already emailed you these guys.....added gestation dates here.

Jan


----------



## appymini (Apr 27, 2005)

Birth-April 23, Color- Bay but will turn Appy as both parents are Appys, Sex- colt, And he is alive. Nicknamed Yackidy Yack


----------



## appymini (Apr 27, 2005)

Birth- April 25, Color-, Possible will be white Appy, Sex-colt,Alive , noname as of yet.


----------



## kathy'sminis (Apr 27, 2005)

Brown & white Mini paint colt,born April,22,2005 at 9:25 P.M. Live Healthly foal,Not named yet. First foal for the year 3 more to go.

K.& G.Hiddenfarm in Lebanon,Maine


----------



## CountryHaven (Apr 28, 2005)

Birthdate - April 27 2005; 335 days gestation

Sex - colt

Color - silver bay

Forum Name - Country Haven

Live

Haven't named him yet.


----------



## Loess Hills (Apr 28, 2005)

Robin -

Info: Dam delivered at 320 days from last breeding date

Date of birth: April 17, 2005 at 7:20 a.m. A morning delivery!

Sex: Filly

color: Black? still undecided as to color!

Your forum name: Loess Hills

Mare and baby doing great!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorrel (silver bay?) pinto filly born on April 28, 2005 at 333 days gestation. Unnamed at this time.


----------



## Jane=P (Apr 29, 2005)

FILLY Foaled 4/28/05 at 11:15PM, 20 " Tall, color bay-will turn gray

dam-crystal ridge blues british sterling

sire- spf steel the show

Her name is Hawk Hollows Show me the Blue.

owned by Hawk Hollow Farm- Coventry RI


----------



## Bluerocket (Apr 29, 2005)

Reo: I sent you an email.. but here is the info

forum name: Bluerocket

My mare had a LIVE chestnut colt at 2:00am today (4/29/05).

Mom and colt are doing well.





Someone else owns the foal -- I own the mare. Will visit them this weekend I hope and take some pics.. or maybe next weekend. Will post when I see the two of them.

JJay


----------



## miniapp (Apr 30, 2005)

Foaled: 4/28/05

Sex: Filly

Name: BHM Pale Moon

Sire: RGR's Pale Warrior

Dam: RF Bar's Amanda Lee

Gestation: Just at about 11 months... (Mare bred 6/1 - 6/7) so she should have foaled about May 10th... sooooo....





Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Apr 30, 2005)

OK- what day is it????




Black to Appy colt born 29th April at day 313, Silver Bay Roan Angel colt at day 264 and April 30th Black (??) Jury is still out on colour!!!- colt born at day 330, placenta, everything all together in two and one half seconds flat!!! Oh, Alive!!


----------



## New_Image (Apr 30, 2005)

Lizzy had a silver bay? colt at 335 days - April 28th around 1am - Both mom and foal are doing great!!


----------



## CountryHaven (Apr 30, 2005)

Foaled: 4/30/05

Sex: Colt

Name: Country Havens Copy Cat

Sire: Almost Heavens Keep A Copy

Dam: Sweetwaters Lil Tikki

Gestation: 338 days. LIVE

Forum Name: CountryHaven


----------



## bluerogue (May 1, 2005)

Foaled: 4/30/05

Sex: Colt

Name: Imperial something or other... we're working on it

Sire: Samis Roger Rabbit

Dam: Hangin Trees Liddle ChoCho Fleaka

LIVE

Forum Name: bluerogue

I'd love to post photos of him, but don't have a website, and need to get good photos tomorrow anyway! But he's healthy and happy so far! Mom is a maiden and not wanting to let him nurse, so we're working on it. It doesn't help that she apparently tore a little bit too! But they are doing well, hope to have a good update tomorrow.


----------



## Cathyjo (May 1, 2005)

Here is ours so far for April, 2005. One chocolate pinto colt, one perlino colt and one palomino filly - all live and healthy. LOSSES - one beautiful buckskin filly - would not nurse and was a fainting foal, so could not be guided or bottlefed. Died at 26 hours - two hours before vet was scheduled to come for plama transfusion. This filly did nurse one time - but never again after that. I learned a hard lesson that nursing once doesn't mean all is well.


----------



## LGolden (May 1, 2005)

Golden's Little Love Bug





A filly, foaled April 6, 2005. She will be a chocolate brown, either white or flaxen main & tail, and 4 little white socks. Should mature at 31". Golden's Pony Farm, LGolden

Not sure how to post a picture


----------



## lvponies (May 2, 2005)

2 live births:

4/26/05

Sex: Filly

Color: Palomino

4/30/05

Sex: Filly

Color: Silver buckskin

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## Diana (May 3, 2005)

Got my foal for this year.

Birth: July 26th

Sex: Colt

Color Light chestnut

Height 20" with 5"cannon

Mom and son doing great.


----------



## mytfancy (May 4, 2005)

We got a black and white colt on 4/20/05 and a Buckskin/dun filly on 5/1/05...We are thrilled!!..Pics are on our website!!

Heather


----------



## cdfarm (May 4, 2005)

Little Dandy was born this morning at 7:30.

22" tall,30 lbs

colt


----------



## Cathy_H (May 4, 2005)

Tri color colt born 4-27-05 at 1:00 a.m. (one hour past his due date).......... Perfect delivery... Foal did eveything right & did not need any help nursing...... Sire is our Buckeroo grandson Little King Echo's Omega.......( this one has been reported)


----------



## mountain_waif (May 4, 2005)

....


----------



## kathy'sminis (May 5, 2005)

Baby mini filly born May,4,2005 did not survive ,born full term she is my little angel.


----------



## cdfarm (May 5, 2005)

Candy was born 5-4-05 at 9:30 pm. 18" tall and weighs 20#.


----------



## Karin - NaKar Miniatures (May 6, 2005)

Robin, it has been a whirlwind around here so I haven't posted lately. Here are foals we have had since I last notified you in March with 2 filliies.






4-10-05 colt

dark bay with large star

dwarf

live

322 days






4-17-05 colt

palomino

live

330 days






4-27-05 filly

buckskin

live

336

5-1-05 filly

sorrel

Angel

291 days

5-2-05 filly

smutty palomino

Angel

290 days


----------



## CyndiD (May 7, 2005)

Here is my first foal of the year...born on 5/5/05...a FILLY!!

Shadybrook Emerald (pending)

C Apache Kings Lucky Charmer (bay appy) x Thousand Oaks Ruby Blue


----------



## MooreAcres (May 8, 2005)

Posting for Marie (aka Shortpig)...

Silver dapple pinto COLT born on May 6th at 8:30pm.

Sire is JPF Jimmy Dolittle (liver chestnut pinto) and Dam is DF All That Jazz (solid black).

Foals name will be DF Jazzy Finale (aka Koda).

Erin


----------



## Nickermaker (May 9, 2005)

hi, we had a baby born and are still waiting on one.

here's the info on the one born

Date of Birth: April 26, 2005

Sex: Colt

Color: Sorrel

My Forum Name: Nickermaker

This one was born alive and healty!


----------



## kaykay (May 9, 2005)

heres our foal

Born May 6 2005

Colt

Silver Bay pinto

Baxters Painted Pasture


----------



## Jacquee' (May 10, 2005)

On May 10th -

Bay filly - not one white hair on her!

My forum name is Jacquee'..... Mother is a chestnut, father a pintaloosa.


----------



## Lauralee (May 11, 2005)

We had a buckskin pinto colt, healthy, born on May 10. 332 days gestation.

Lauralees Troublz Little Side Car


----------



## CyndiD (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

We had our second foal of the year...a COLT..born today the 14th..no pictures yet.

Info:

Date of birth 5-14-05

Sex COLT

color Sorrel

Your forum name CyndiD

Live


----------



## rabbitsfizz (May 16, 2005)

Can't remember if I'm up to date or not- sleep deprivation!! Had a filly born 10th May- Chestnut (by a Black o/o a Black!!) at day 313, a filly- Silver Black Dun, born May 12th at day 316 and a colt I almost lost at day 293- Red Dun, born without suck, quasi Dummy- wouldn't you know, born Friday 13th.



Suck reflex jump started on Sunday 15th, seems to be OK now, after bottle feeding for three days!!! (AND nights



)Who am I?? Where do I live?? Someone show me the way home. please!!


----------



## tshack (May 16, 2005)

Date of birth: 5/16/05

Sex: Filly

color: sorrel and white pinto (may change tough)

Your forum name:tshack

Live or lost:Lived


----------



## Bluerocket (May 16, 2005)

Live Red Roan filly - May 12th.

JJay

will also email you... this belongs to a friend of mine.


----------



## Tapestry Minis (May 17, 2005)

Both our mares foaled 30 minutes apart! Here is there info.

May 16th, 2005 - 4:15am

Filly

Silver...solid?? mininmal pinto??

Tapestry Minis

Live

Gustation: 342 days






May 16th, 2005 - 4:45 am

Filly

Sorrel/White Tovero

Tapestry Minis

Live

Gustation: 336


----------



## kathy'sminis (May 18, 2005)

Had a mini filly born live {redbag} black with white face at 1:30 am May,18,2005

her name is Tiffany

K.&G. Hiddenfarm Lebanon,Maine


----------



## SIX_GEMS (May 18, 2005)

Here is our foal count as of today:






DOB 5/2/05

colt--six gems Bravos Silverado

silver dapple

forum name: SIX_GEMS

LIVE!






DOB 5/5/05

colt-Six Gems Headliner

sorrel tovero

forum name: SIX_GEMS

LIVE!






DOB 5/11/05

colt-Six Gems Silver Sultan

silver tovero (from a frame overo mare)

forum name: SIX_GEMS

LIVE!






DOB 5/13/05

colt- Six Gems Bravos Red Baron

sorrel

LIVE!






DOB 5/13/05

filly-Six Gems IMA uptown girl

bay appaloosa (snowcap with spots)

LIVE!

Need to get pics of this filly!

DOB 5/16

filly-Six Gems Bravos Black Onyx

black

LIVE!!






DOB 5/17/05

colt- Six Gems spotted thunder

black snowcap

LIVE!

5/13/05

Angel filly


----------



## Davie (May 18, 2005)

Here is my count so far:

Info:

Date of Birth: 5-16-05

Sex: Colt

Color: Bay

Forum Name: Davie

Angel Foal (didn't get out of sack)

Date of Birth: 5-17-05

Sex: Filly

Color: Buckskin

Forum Name: Davie

Live

Date of Birth: 5-17-05

Sex: Colt

Color: Black Pinto

Forum Name: Davie

Live


----------



## minihaven (May 18, 2005)

May 10,2005

Filly

Black Pinto

326 day gestation

Live

I think you have the first one but just to be sure here is that info

April 27,2005

Filly

Black and white

365 days gestation (did not appear over cooked)

Live


----------



## ShawneeCreek (May 18, 2005)

Here is my one foal for this year.





Date of Birth: 5-03-05 Time: 12:30am

Sex: Colt

Color: sorrel pinto

Forum Name: Shawneecreek

Gestation: 334 days

Live


----------



## littlearab (May 19, 2005)

April 22,2005 9:30 PM

Dwaft colt

buckskin

born 30 days early,doing OK

named--- Hobbit






May 3, 2005.. 6:30 at vets

black filly

died in womb, due to malpresentation(upside down and head deflected)

Mare is doing fine.

May 13 ,2005 ...4:30 AM

Black filly

Live brith doing great!

named-- Coulee Hills Sweet Dreams






One more to go.........


----------



## yankee_minis (May 21, 2005)

DOB: May 9, 2005, 9:50 p.m.

Sex: Filly, live

Color: ?? Grulla? dark buckskin?? (mom--buckskin, dad--red based grey)

forum name: yankee_minis

gestation: 335 days


----------



## Lauralee (May 22, 2005)

Healthy black pinto colt born May 22, 2005! 309 days gestation. His name is Lauralees Troublz Blue on Black


----------



## wpsellwood (May 23, 2005)

Im late with posting

Firewaters Buck Bayou

Healthy blk or bay pinto colt, born May 9th, 333 days wpsellwood

http://webzoom.freewebs.com/firewaterminis...ou%20051904.jpg


----------



## Cathy_H (May 24, 2005)

Left - Cay-Lee's Talisman out of our mare Cay-Lee's Blazin Beauty & sired by a Double Destiny son, Southridge Double Dynasty owned by Don & Billie Rickert - Pecos East................... Upper Right - Cay-Lee's Deuce's Wild sired by our palomino Little King Echo's Omega & out of our mare Cay-Lee's Radiance........... Lower right colt (unnamed )out of Cay-Lee's Sassy Frass & sired by Omega........... Reo - have been reported.


----------



## Lauralee (May 24, 2005)

May 24, 2005...healthy buckskin pinto colt! 316 days gestation.

Lauralees Troublz Sweeten The Deal


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (May 26, 2005)

Here's mine to date, with one left to foal in June:






Field of Dreams Red Hot Elvis : "Elvis", chestnut colt foaled March 27th at 320 days.






Field of Dreams Rowdy BayLee", chestnut pinto filly foaled May 13 at 307 days.






Field of Dreams Pretty In Pink: "Pinky", dun pinto filly foaled May 23rd at 308 days.






Field of Dreams ??? : "Myiah", grullo pinto filly foaled May 24th at 318 days.






Field of Dreams ???: no name yet, dun or chestnut filly foaled May 25th at 319 days.

ALL of my girls went early- I hand breed, so the days ARE correct! One left to go, she be at day 300 on June 18th, so I have a while yet.

Lucy


----------



## HtPockets03 (May 26, 2005)

Hi here is my final foal count for this year. Thank goodness mare stare is over.



LOL

3 colts and 1 filly

1st 3 are my stallion Pockets foals and the 4th is by Lucky Four Rangers Imperial.

1st palomino tovero pinto colt

born 4/4/05 2am

20' 344 days











2nd

palomino tobiano pinto filly

born 4/13/05 2am

19' 342 days











3rd

black colt

born 5/15/05 4 am

21' 340 days











4th

chestnut colt

born 5/20/05

17' 319 days











Alice

River Ridge Miniatures


----------



## ChrystalPaths (May 28, 2005)

Hi Robin. This is one year I am SO glad to be done.

Diminutive Miniatures NYS otherwise known as "dimimore" has had:

5/17/2005 8pm sorrel pinto filly live red bag malpositioned but easily fixed 327 days



Diminutives Theraly OverTheMoon 4U

5/27/2005 5am black?/bay? pinto colt with blue eyes normal delivery 343 days



no name yet just calling him "Casey" for my late dad as he was born on his birthday.


----------



## Tammie-C_Spots (May 30, 2005)

filly born 5/28/05

black with speckles on hips & scelera

Dee's Johnny Cash x Toyland Falabella Calita

C Spots Calista Falabella






Tammie


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jun 2, 2005)

3C Legacys Lil Cayenne, born on May 28 at 319 days. She is a bay with appy characteristics.


----------



## Chaos Ranch (Jun 2, 2005)

We had a live colt born May 30th, 2005.

He is a bright sorrel tobiano pinto colt. 20.50" tall and a 6" cannon bone.

Name is Chaos Ranch's Major Sir Prize "Mage"

Dam is T & S Muffins Face (deep sorrel w/star) and sire is Brewers Major Dealer (black and white tobiano owned by Bobby Lambert of www.bandblminiatures.com)


----------



## CyndiD (Jun 6, 2005)

Add another filly to the list..

Born June 5

Black Filly

CyndiD

Very much with us..frisky and very vocal!


----------



## minimayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

Please add another filly to the list

Born: 6/7/05

Filly

gray is changing to bay?/pinto

Will get some pics posted.

ben-r-ranch


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jun 9, 2005)

Born: March 21st

Colt

Palomino

329 days

Live!!






Born: April 16th

Filly

Grulla? with white on legs

Unknown gestation, mare bought bred

Live!!






Born: May 11th

Filly

Buckskin

335 days

Live!!






Born: May 12th

Colt

Buckskin with graying?

336 days

Live!!






NOT SURE THIS ONE COUNTS!!!LOL MINIATURE DONKEY

Born: May 21st

Jennet

White/Ivory

Toooo Long!LOL Bought bred, waited forever for this one!!

Live!!


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 12, 2005)

Zuni, red and white pinto Filly.

Born 11 June 2005......at 328 days gestation.

22 inches tall - 7 inch cannon bone


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jun 13, 2005)

JMS Sweet & Soft As Black Velvet

6/11/2005

filly

black pinto






Finially I get to do this



.


----------



## Cathy_H (Jun 14, 2005)

Had our last foal on June 10th... A flashy bay pinto colt who is a grandson of the famous Komoko Little King Supreme. He has several mature full siblings & these horses are truly gems.


----------



## justjinx (Jun 14, 2005)

We had one born 6-5-05 at 8:15 PM. a chestnut sabino medicine hat filly. LIVE

jennifer


----------



## lemonrockranch (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm sorry to have to report that we lost our last foal of the season. It was a black and white pinto filly out of a sorrel pinto mare and a black pinto sire. She was born June 14 at 1:30 AM.

She was 335 days, and it appeared she was stillborn. Didn't give her a name, because she was so totally different than what we were expecting, the name we had picked out didn't fit her at all.

We did see a huge double rainbow while her mom was in labor, but that wouldn't have fit either. She was marked very distinctive, so we felt the name should have reflected her bold statement. Now, I don't have the heart to name her, she's simply Jade's baby.

Cheryl

P.S. Our final count was 3 live foals, all filllies.


----------



## Secret Hills Ranch (Jun 15, 2005)

This is Cinder aka Dry Creek Chief Moonlight's filly! Born Sunday night!











Dad (Dry Creek Chief Moonlight):






Mom (Bergs Shades Of Twilight):


----------



## cdfarm (Jun 15, 2005)

Born 6-14-05

Colt

14"tall

Boomerang-Boomer for short


----------



## Dr. Pam (Jun 15, 2005)

one angel foal (colt--dystocia)

two fillies

two colts


----------



## anita (Jun 15, 2005)

6-8-05

filly

sorrel

live

anitavake


----------



## DebiM (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey Ya, Reo Robin!

I just wanted to say Thank you for all your work..... especially due to some of those unnamed people who don't remembered to report themselves!








Good Job!





Debi


----------



## yankee_minis (Jun 16, 2005)

Sex: filly

Color: sorrel pinto

Date: June 9 11:45 p.m.

Sparky is her barn name


----------



## anoki (Jun 16, 2005)

sex: Filly

colour: silver dapple pinto

date: June 9, 2005 12:05 am

Kate's Little Camilla PB






~kathryn


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 19, 2005)

Colt

6/19/05

No name yet

born on day 329

Probably silver dapple chestnut






Thank you for keeping track of all these babies.


----------



## DakotahMoon_Ranch (Jun 22, 2005)

I could have sworn I reported on Sunday (19th) morning, but apparently my post didn't get through.

Princess foaled a beautiful buckskin pinto filly at 1:10am! Congrats Prinny and Charms!! (and Happy Father's Day Charms!)


----------



## Bess Kelly (Jun 25, 2005)

June 25, 2005, red tobiano pinto colt, mom & son doing well





Born on day 300 (I hand breed)....28" mare, so far always @300 days! No help.

6/27 added pic


----------



## CyndiM (Jun 28, 2005)

I just reported to REO by e-mail, I got my very first mini filly this morning.

She's a pinto, chocolate dapple I think? Maybe?

I'm so excited I finally got a filly she has two brothers (that I didn't report



).

I'll post a picture as soon as I get some taken.


----------



## Lauralee (Jun 29, 2005)

We have a live healthy buckskin pinto colt, born just before midnight on 6/28/05, 328 days gestation. Tight delivery required some pulling! But a normal presentation.

Not decided on a name yet.....Maiden mother Fever and son are doing well.


----------



## REO (Jun 29, 2005)

Ooh! I love these babies!


----------



## CyndiD (Jun 30, 2005)

We had our last foal of the season..a blue eyed tovero filly!! She is by Dell Tera`s Low Rider and Sprague`s Orion Royale Little Souix...an Orion Grand-Daughter.

We are very pleased with all our babies this year!!


----------



## yankee_minis (Jun 30, 2005)

Filly

6/18/05

bay pinto

Angel is her barn name


----------



## nicole (Jul 2, 2005)

We have a colt

June 29,2005

Black with appy characteristics

Forum name: Nicole

LIVE!

NO pics yet ):


----------



## midnight star stables (Jul 4, 2005)

this is my pintoloosa filly Bks Early Morning Joy

March 13 2005

a real beau

amha/r

to be 33"






isn't she cute!!!

(was she worth 1300. canadian?!?!?!)


----------



## susanminiponygirl (Jul 7, 2005)

Wellspring Ashley Blue

filly

July 7, 2005

chestnut

susanminiponygirl

live


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jul 7, 2005)

JMS BLACK MAGIC DIVA

7/7/05

Filly

Black Pinto

Live


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 7, 2005)

FILLY





7-7-05

Possibly dun

live


----------



## Devon (Jul 7, 2005)

LittleFootFarm's heartbreaker aka rosie bay pinto filly 17' tall dam:BF Broookes Lil babbler sire:Burnsidees British Sir Henery






Owned By Littloe Foot Farms: www.littlefootfarms.com ember "lilfoot"


----------



## Lauralee (Jul 8, 2005)

July 7

We have TWO new fillies! Both born on the same day to a mother and daughter!

Calliope foaled a silver dapple filly at 323 days gestation, live and healthy!

Lauralees Chiefs Crystle Clear






Candy foaled a red pinto filly at 320 days gestation, live and healthy!

Lauralees Troublz Cameo Keepsake






Both mothers and their fillies are doing well.


----------



## Critterhugger (Jul 12, 2005)

LIVE

Double Dilute Pinto Colt

Born 6/29/05

313 days gestation


----------



## starleemay (Jul 18, 2005)

Live-Palomino Filly-Born April 21,2005


----------



## dannigirl (Jul 20, 2005)

I really like the idea of keeping this mostly for fun. Just know the number of fillies versus studs is interesting to me. Especially since I always seem to have more boys than girls. I only keep records of lost foals so that I will know the mares history if I decide to sell her and someone asks about her. I usually don't make notes of sex or color cause that hurts me too much. As one friend of mine said "All lost foals are not show quality boys--so I don't get nearly as upset" She won't even look at it anymore than necessary to deal with it.


----------



## Marion (Jul 21, 2005)

Info:

Wee Little Mini's Hazy Knight

Date of birth

7/18/05

Sex

colt

color

golden chestnut with grey undertones

Live or lost

Live


----------



## Karin - NaKar Miniatures (Jul 21, 2005)

Bay colt

Live

Born 7-15-05

312 days


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Jul 22, 2005)

May 1st, bay pinto colt, Flyin G's Grand Finale (Black Tie Affair x FLF Stormys Midnight Sonata), 324 days






May 14th, black colt, Flyin G's Thunderous Affair (Black Tie Affair x Crown Meadow Bonnie Petit), 332 days






May 30th, black pinto colt, Flyin G's Ima Dandy Encore (Black Tie Affair x Hoeny Lace Hayes), 336 days






June 3rd, silver buckskin pinto filly, Flyin G's Color Me Carmel (Black Tie Affair x SCM Camelina), 317 days






June 8th, palomino filly, Flyin G's American Beauty (Little Kings Buckeroo God x Rowbuck Bequest of Broadway), 330 days






We had all live, healthy foals this year





Tracy


----------



## Karin - NaKar Miniatures (Jul 26, 2005)

Angel colt

Black & White pinto

Born 7-25-05

314 days

pager didn't go off and foal didn't get out of the sac.


----------



## REO (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry Karin




{{{{Hugs}}}}

Thank you to so many of you that have reported your foals! I am still keeping count every day!


----------



## Davie (Jul 27, 2005)

Forgot all about my last little boy Reo. Buckskin colt 6-23-05

That gave me a total of 4--one angel colt, 2 colts and a filly


----------



## Dona (Jul 27, 2005)

Well....I sent you e-mails Robin, but don't think I ever posted on here.

So...here are my totals for the year.

3/10/05 - lost black colt due to hiplock. 300 day gestation. (normal for this mare)

3/21/05 - Black Sabino Tovero filly/blue eyes. Live birth! 334 days gestation (LTDs Moonstruck x Kickapoo's Deja Vu - maiden mare)

Name: Kickapoo's Devine Miss M






5/12/05 - Bay Roan Filly. Live Birth! 304 days gestation. (LTDs Moonstruck x Luv'em Minis Buck King's Queen)

Name: Kickapoo's Moonlite Bay






7/07/05 - Bay Frame Overo Colt. Live Birth! 331 days gestation. (LTDs Moonstruck x Haligonian Target's Tigerbeat)

Name: Kickapoo's Apache Moon


----------



## Margaret (Jul 27, 2005)

Only one colt this year from Platinum Stables "Sky's the Limit", a palomino colt foaled 4-13-05.


----------



## littlesteppers (Jul 27, 2005)

We had black Pinto filly

chestnut Pinto colt

sorrel cot

black Pinto colt

buckskin filly

and silver bay colt


----------

